# How do I fix Pop up add on Samsung Un75F8000?



## hornmdt1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hooked up my new 75" Samsung yesterday and the best picture I've ever seen. However a few minutes after I turned it on this morning it popped up a small Verizon ad in the lower left corner as well as something else that I don't recall. It has not done it since and did not do it yesterday. I chose home use on set up not store use. How do I fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hornmdt1 (Mar 21, 2013)

If anyone else encounters this, you go to menu, choose smart features, terms & policy, Yahoo Privacy Policy and uncheck it. That will stop the pop-up ads.


----------

